# Added Bonus



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Although I do not set up breeder tanks I have been getting over run in my community tanks so worked out an agreement with a LFS (4 hours away but local in rural Saskatchewan). When all was said and done ended up taking 30 Demasonis, 15 Crabro, too many red zebras to count, 10 cuckoo catfish, 35 Cyps, a net full of Brichardi, 11 quarter size Angelfish and 5 Pearl Gouramis and received 2 200 watt heaters and a fluval fx6 in exchange. 
Also while I was there traded with a local some rcs for 8 Rusties which surprisingly have not been for sale around here for a long time. Like having a second Christmas.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like you did a good deal, congrats.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

susankat said:


> Sounds like you did a good deal, congrats.


Thank you. Tanks look better as well, not as crowded.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Good deal!I didn't see apistos an your trade list?You hanging on to all of yours?
Getting "free" fish stuff and enjoyment of breeding fish at home is a win win to me also.
The pride in breeding and raising fish we first thought only to keep is great,getting stuff we need in trade makes it all the sweeter!
Way to go D!


----------



## Willy&Leona (Dec 30, 2013)

dalfed said:


> Although I do not set up breeder tanks I have been getting over run in my community tanks so worked out an agreement with a LFS (4 hours away but local in rural Saskatchewan). When all was said and done ended up taking 30 Demasonis, 15 Crabro, too many red zebras to count, 10 cuckoo catfish, 35 Cyps, a net full of Brichardi, 11 quarter size Angelfish and 5 Pearl Gouramis and received 2 200 watt heaters and a fluval fx6 in exchange.
> Also while I was there traded with a local some rcs for 8 Rusties which surprisingly have not been for sale around here for a long time. Like having a second Christmas.


Are you going to Saskatoon today for that auction?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Moved all of them locally and my two pairs haven't had any for awhile, starting to wonder if I shouldn't of kept a pair of young ones.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, nice! Love bartering. i would barter everything if I could, LOL


----------

